# VA IG Retires After Missing A Beat



## RetPara (Dec 7, 2015)

From the Early Bird this morning. There is a lot of shit hidden in the VAOIG files......



> *VA Watchdog Resigned After Being Caught Masturbating On The Job*
> 
> Posted By Luke Rosiak On 8:24 PM 12/06/2015 In | No Comments
> 
> ...




http://dailycaller.com/2015/12/06/va...he-wrong-beat/


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 7, 2015)

He has serious issues but I couldn't help laughing out loud reading this stuff.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 7, 2015)

This gives new meaning to " hard at work".


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 7, 2015)

He probably got more done by whacking off then doing his job.
IG's exists to bail Senior management out, not keeping a standard.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2015)

He is a pathetic human being....


----------



## x SF med (Dec 7, 2015)

He was probably just scratching himself, I mean he is Wood-itch, right?  (too soon, NAH, this is a 2008 action)


----------



## AWP (Dec 7, 2015)

Nothing like handling your own career....

Seriously though, fuck this guy, fuck the VA, and fuck anyone involved who isn't taking care of our people. Disgusting. If Vets were receiving their due this guy could beat off in the front row of the National Cathedral and I'd shrug. Victory washes away a multitude of sins...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 8, 2015)

The unprofessional conduct does not surprise me.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 8, 2015)

x SF med said:


> He was probably just scratching himself, I mean he is Wood-itch, right?  (too soon, NAH, this is a 2008 action)



You beat me to it, his name describing the self treatment of a ...........:-". The only thing I am having trouble with is in deciding who is the more stupid, this guy or the Canadian mayor named Ford?


----------

